# just burned a hole through 10 wallets



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i got a korallin calcium reactor kit with co2 tank, soldenoid, eheim pump.. etc
asm g3 skimmer
3 seio 2600gph powerheads
another 100lbs of liverock
2 400w hamilton metal halide pendants with 14k bulbs
pinpoint ph controller
bout to order my kalk reactor now..

when all my stuff comes in im gonna make a how to start an sps reef thread..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

jiggy said:


> i got a korallin calcium reactor kit with co2 tank, soldenoid, eheim pump.. etc
> asm g3 skimmer
> 3 seio 2600gph powerheads
> another 100lbs of liverock
> ...


It will be worth it in the long run







Dont bet those halides in poker game tho


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a 42g reef and cost me $2000 so far.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i spent $2750 today on just that equipment.. 
plus the sh*t i already have.. its an expensive hobby.. lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

good call.

im just dripping my kalk. i bought my kalk off ebay. search for calcium hydroxide. the guy sold me 500g(more than a pound) but it was actually 650g he shipped for only $11 shipped.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How big is your tank Jiggy?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

this one is a 120.. i bought everything with plans of upgrading to a bigger tank in the future..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i got a korallin calcium reactor kit with co2 tank, soldenoid, eheim pump.. etc
> asm g3 skimmer
> 3 seio 2600gph powerheads
> another 100lbs of liverock
> ...


Sounds like some nice stuff. The seios are huge, But do the job.

How about a tank thread instead of a how to do sps thread? Post developments you gotten from your corals, and what ya did to achive it.
Sps are easy if you follow one rule. Low nutrient water and stability in trace minerals and temperature.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

good luck, i think that i am going to start adding some sps to my system in about another month or so, ill be pushing a half a year opperation at that point.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

how bout you get a camera and take a picture..

are you still using the LR you bought from me?

i want to see pictures dammit


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sounds like its going to be an awesome tank, keep up updated.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow Jiggy, at least you are doing it right, lol. that some expensive stuff. post some pics up when you can, i want to see this tanks progress.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

any updates on this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Or better yet, pics?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey jiggy you aint keeping photos of the tanks progress for your own personal records?

thats like one of the high lights of my tank keeping hobby.

to see how my coral, and coraline algae grows, and grows, and grows.....

cant wait til the pics come, cause i know you know that i know that you know what the hell you are doing!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Jiggy - can't wait to see some pics!!

21.6 turnover in the tank, nice. What size sump do you have on that 120g? What K are you going to use in those MH bulbs?

SPS tanks are great. With those lights/Ca Reactor your SPS should grow like weeds!


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

...pics?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they wont grow if theyre not there... lets see some pics jiggy!!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

U know I am starting to think that we may never see the pics of this gorgeous regardless of the cost tank


----------

